# That CTS 13' blank



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Remember the discussion that came up on that blank in Surf Rat's thread about the CTS 605?

Well it's a Surfmaster Pro 13' rated at 8-10oz and I just got finished casting it at the golf course on the Naval Base  

I picked it up from Ray at ---------- a while back to give it a test cast. What a winner!!

I taped some guides on with packing tape (in a less than optimum setup) and strapped my fishing reel, a magged 6500 CT pro rocket loaded with 17lb suffix tri & an 8 oz pyramid, on it with coasters - a gave 'er a go...

In my limited time to get used to the rod (since I snuck away from the office this morning) I managed to hit about 450' on the first cast which was nothing more than attempt to get a feel for the rod. I made two or three more, each in the 480' range. Not huge distances, by any means, but pretty good given the fact I was holding back a bit to get accustomed to the timing required. Unfortunately I couldn't stay out there all morning to really get at it.

This rod's capable of a LOT more! It's a breeze to load and recovers very nicely. And it's a bonus that it's light enough that a sand spike is not "mandatory"

It might be a nice 100 gram competition rod too. I need to give that a shot.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Scott let me know if you still have it with you. I'd like to give that thing a toss if I can. I'll be taking lunch any time now if you get this.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Hey Scott let me know if you still have it with you. I'd like to give that thing a toss if I can. I'll be taking lunch any time now if you get this.



I'll have it with me permanently - if you know what I mean... 

Give me a call i you want. 445-9657


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

scott, i wanna try that makoi You gonna be down south anytime soon again???:fishing:


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> scott, i wanna try that makoi You gonna be down south anytime soon again???:fishing:


No need to go south - I'm just 10 minutes from you off of Mt. Pleasant rd...

It's not a Makoi blank though. It's a Surfmaster Pro, model # SMP13810-GC. Don't know what the difference is.

If you want to hook up somewhere local, you're welcome to give it a shot. I'll be heading out of town on the 4th though - returning 20 July.

/Scott


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

works for me.... Dunno where to cast round here now that ethridge field has a sign to describe everything under the sun that cant be done there anymore. 
Got a fusion mag bein built Im itchin ta throw that thing. I wanna measure how far im throwing cuz I have no clue whatesoever. Works gonna be nuts this week. Ill meet up with ya when you get back. Happy 4th scott, have a good one.:beer:


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> works for me.... Dunno where to cast round here now that ethridge field has a sign to describe everything under the sun that cant be done there anymore.
> Got a fusion mag bein built Im itchin ta throw that thing. I wanna measure how far im throwing cuz I have no clue whatesoever. Works gonna be nuts this week. Ill meet up with ya when you get back. Happy 4th scott, have a good one.:beer:


Sounds good. I'll send ya a PM when I get home. We can probably hit one of the local schools early with no problems.

I desperately need to find a suitable practice field before the next casting tournament in August


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Scott,

"It's not a Makoi blank though. It's a Surfmaster Pro, model # SMP13810-GC. Don't know what the difference is."

Other than pedigree and warrenty issues, probably not much. I was the developer of the Makoi series. I paid the $$, tested, broke and had corrections made before the blanks got the Makoi label. This even included shipping to outer island for testing. It has taken a lot of effort to get it right. So, the Makoi 305, 307, 405 and 605 are proven blanks. CTS has labeled these as Surfmaster Pro for world wide sales. CTS has also labeled other blanks as Surfmaster Pro that I have had no part in designing or testing.

Merrick Tackle and a couple retailers in Hawaii carry CTS Makoi blanks. Since I do not know if a general class Surfmaster Pro would meet my requirements, I do not sell them. I must have a degree of faith in a blank before it goes out for sale. Each of the above listed blanks (305, 307, 405, 605) has suffered failures during the development process.

So, to answer your question more directly. CTS Makoi blanks are being sold as Surfmaster Pro blanks. Please remember, not all Surfmaster Pro blanks may meet the expectations of a CTS Makoi.

Hope that helps,
Don


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

"I see" said the blind man...

Thanks for clearing it up for me. The rod's definitely a beauty!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Makoi 605*

I have one and I live right down the street from you. I am getting a 405 soon. The 605 is the real deal for 8 and bait.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

surf rat said:


> I have one and I live right down the street from you. I am getting a 405 soon. The 605 is the real deal for 8 and bait.


Hi surf rat,

You will find that the action of the 405 is faster than the 605. If it is too fast for your style casting, I may be able to help.

I usually build my fishing rods with an under wrap and one or two over wraps. The single over wraps are done at the tip. Just to try something different, I built a 307 tip with a single over wrap only. The crispness of the tip is amazing. When possible, I want to take it to the field for testing with 4 and 5 ounces.

Please keep us posted on your experiences with the 405.

Mahalo,
Don


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, I got to throw this puppy today. I really liked the rod with the exception of the weight. The rod is a lot stiffer and a bit heavier than the 1569 I'm used to. The rod threw nicely and loaded up pretty easily, but I think the best I managed with it was about 400-425 feet. The best I managed today with the 1569 was 475, which was today. First time I've ever really practice casted on land to see how far I could throw. The CTS blank is definitely sweet, but the price tag is a bit steep for me. Can't wait to see what it's like once Scott gets it built. Overall, very nice rod.


----------



## Bonedesign (May 9, 2007)

*13' CTS - Cobalt*

I just poicked up 1 of these 13' cobalt CTS - 50/50 split. Anyone out there have any good measurements on spacing - how many guides? Gonna be conventional - baitcaster - Get it set up a little faster before the test throws and spped it up a little - Thanks!!


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Bonedesign said:


> I just poicked up 1 of these 13' cobalt CTS - 50/50 split. Anyone out there have any good measurements on spacing - how many guides? Gonna be conventional - baitcaster - Get it set up a little faster before the test throws and spped it up a little - Thanks!!


Bonedesign, you might get some good info by posting this in the rod buiding forum or ask Don B. He knows his CTS rods. Just trying to help.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Bonedesign said:


> I just poicked up 1 of these 13' cobalt CTS - 50/50 split. Anyone out there have any good measurements on spacing - how many guides? Gonna be conventional - baitcaster - Get it set up a little faster before the test throws and spped it up a little - Thanks!!


Just picked mine up from my builder, I'll ask for the spacing's.

Here's a few pic's (Steel Blue, Blue with yellow trim), Fuji reel seat, ALPS Guides:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dixie; just measure from the Tip to Each guide
list Distance and Guide size if Known

I have one too! 13' 6" 5-8


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ALPS Guides? Are these as good as the Fuji BMNAG?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If there weren't Fuji's on the market, I'd use the Alps. I've heard nothing but great things about these guides.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

who sells ALPS guides?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Batson Rainshadow makes them,Fishstix4U.com sells them


----------

